# Grilled Canned Tuna Burgers



## FrancisMichael (May 12, 2010)

I just finished trying out a little recipe I came up with in my head, i have to say i was very pleased with the result.

Canned Tuna Burgers,

we all know tuna is a great source of protein but can be boring alot of the time so i thought i would mix it up and try something new. I wanted to try something new so i decided to make a burger.

Ingredients are as follows ( This was to make one burger, but you just double up on the ingredients to make 2 or more)

1 Can of Tuna in Sunflower Oil (You could us any type of tuna, it will be mashed up anyway)

15g Oats (Used for a Binding agent, but good complex carbs also)

1 Egg White ( Binding agent)

Spices (I used a Moroccan type of spice, but you could use any to suit your taste, peri peri, cajun, etc)

Salt and Pepper

To make the burger it is easy and takes only a few minutes. Start by Mashing a can of tuna in a bowl with a fork till it starts to mush up, add in the oats and egg white and bind together. Add the spices, Salt and Black pepper and using your hands press together and shape in a burger shape.

To cook i used a george forman grill and after about 5 mins was ready, you could also fry in a pan if you do not have a grill.

Overall i am very happy and i will be making these again in the future.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

nice one!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Sound nice mate reps


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Maybe a daft question but when you put the tuna in the bowl do you let all the oil go in with it.

Also ive tried making other burgers in the forman and everytime i lift the lid up it tears them aprart sticking to the grill, do you get this


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Maybe a daft question but when you put the tuna in the bowl do you let all the oil go in with it.
> 
> Also ive tried making other burgers in the forman and everytime i lift the lid up it tears them aprart sticking to the grill, do you get this


Get some kitchen roll and pour olive oil onto it and rub it onto the clean grill surface.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

or grill them in tinfoil but wont be as crispy on the outside.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

i usually do put some olive oil on but ill try again, tin foil i would of thought that would of burt under the grill but that is option 2 thanks


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Great idea, gonna try this one out for sure :thumb:


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

Had something similar before, tastes fab & repped mate


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

Had something similar before, tastes fab & repped mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

FrancisMichael said:


> I just finished trying out a little recipe I came up with in my head, i have to say i was very pleased with the result.
> 
> Canned Tuna Burgers,
> 
> ...


not really


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> not really


just what i was thinking lol


----------

